

Feds Take Down Rentboy.com, 'World's Largest Male Escort Site' - umpaloop
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Rentboy-Male-Escort-Website-Manhattan-Arrest-Takedown-Federal-Agent-Police--322826271.html

======
gjolund
I wonder which senator is scared of his data being leaked.

~~~
herendin
Don't you think that if the business is destroyed, then it becomes more likely
that the data will be leaked or sold?

